# Pen Pals?



## Jemma0717

Has anyone done this before? What do you write about?

Miriam (Unconditional) and I are starting this and are going to send pics back and forth of the kids and Landon will draw pics for Tiara and such....I was just wondering if 

A) Does anyone else want to do this?
B) If you have, what do you write about?

C) Buddy up with someone, it would be fun!!! :)


----------



## Rhio92

I've aaaalwayswanted a penpal :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

I have too but I feel weird giving out my address! Lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Some people use P.O. boxes. I always think of it this way: if someone really wanted to "find you" they could....our addresses are all over the internet. But, I would never just make it easy and hand my address out until I built a rapport (sp?) with someone


----------



## Leah_xx

Skye from over in Teen pregnancy and I are pen pals.
She lives all the way over in Cali and I live in Ohio so its a long time between letters and that. for us to recieve


----------



## 112110

Awh that is a cute idea! :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

It's a good idea but I hate snail mail. :lol:


----------



## Burchy314

Leah_xx said:


> Skye from over in Teen pregnancy and I are pen pals.
> She lives all the way over in Cali and I live in Ohio so its a long time between letters and that. for us to recieve

Really? That's cool. What do you guys talk about?


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I'm used to texting people or messaging on facebook since it's faster lol 
I'm also insanely forgetful about writing back to people. I have about 20 graduation cards I need to send tha k you notes for


----------



## Burchy314

Haha damn I was going to ask you if you wanted to be pen pals Tessa! But I have no idea what we would write about, and we already text each other.lol.


----------



## lauram_92

I think it would be cute cause it is more personal :D
I email, msn and text Layla (Lilys Mummy)..

I think it would be cool to be a pen pal with someone from the US because everything would be different and we could send each other food in the post HAHA. But it would probably cost a bomb to send things to the US.


----------



## x__amour

I wouldn't mind an intentional pen pal but I have no idea how to send letters outside of the US! Off to Google! :lol:


----------



## Rhio92

Anyone from the US/Canada/far away from the UK want to be my penpal? :D


----------



## x__amour

I will, Rhiannon. :D I just have to figure out how to do it! :lol:


----------



## lauram_92

Then you guys can send each other food ;)


----------



## Burchy314

I will if it doesn't cost to much to send things/if I can figure out how to lol.

ETA:if anyone wants me to be their pen pal, let me know!!!


----------



## lauram_92

I could be your pen pal Tina.. :)
If it doesn't cost a lot..


----------



## Burchy314

Ok! I will have to look up how to do it and how much it will cost.


----------



## lauram_92

*How much does it cost to mail a first class letter from the US to the UK?*

First-Class Mail International Letter $0.98

*How much does it cost to send a letter from the UK to the US?*

Letters sent by the royal mail with the Airmail service (not you will need a special air mail envelope, these should be available from your local post office) will cost 56p to send to a destination outside of Europe. If the letter is heavier than 10g it may cost slightly more.


----------



## x__amour

I tried Googling it but kept getting mixed answers. Some say like $0.98 cents in stamps and some say you can only ship it from the post office. I would call your post office Tina! :D


----------



## Burchy314

I'm going to ask my dad when he gets home. I'm 99% sure he knows how much it is.


----------



## Rhio92

x__amour said:


> I will, Rhiannon. :D I just have to figure out how to do it! :lol:

Yaaaaay :dance: Then I can get like proper American mail, and send you pictures and christmas cards and stuff :D I'm so sad :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Rhio92 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I will, Rhiannon. :D I just have to figure out how to do it! :lol:
> 
> Yaaaaay :dance: Then I can get like proper American mail, and send you pictures and christmas cards and stuff :D I'm so sad :haha:Click to expand...

Yay! I'll PM you. :D


----------



## lauram_92

Hmm some say you can put like a first class stamp and a second class stamp on it and it will cover the cost the same as a USA stamp.
Some say you can buy books of like 10 stamps for £8.
Some say you will need special stickers and stamps.
Some say you will need a special envelope..


----------



## lauram_92

My Dad is a postman. LOL..


----------



## Rhio92

Probs best to go to the post office and check :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

Haha sooo who wants to be my pen pal?


----------



## Leah_xx

hahh Tina Im waiting on her first letter still lol.
She has been real busy


----------



## Hotbump

I want a pen pal i love to send stuff like pictures and like to write alot even if my handwritting is awful :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

^ Ill be a pen pal with you too


----------



## Srrme

I would, but I'm scared about giving people my address, and OH would probably get mad at me if I did. :/


----------



## Hotbump

Leah_xx said:


> ^ Ill be a pen pal with you too

who? me or tina?


----------



## lauram_92

I think having a pen pal would be fun :D


----------



## we can't wait

I'd love to... but I'm uncomfortable giving out my address. How do you go about getting a PO Box? I feel like I'd be really bad about going to check it though. I live about 20 minutes away from the nearest post office. :dohh:


----------



## Leah_xx

Hahah Cindy you! lol


----------



## Jemma0717

I might want another one :) It all depends on how this goes.......and school starts Aug 22nd so I am going to be way busy. But, I think it's going to be a lot of fun! Miriam is gone for 3 weeks right now so I can't send anything anyways.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Burchy314 said:


> Haha damn I was going to ask you if you wanted to be pen pals Tessa! But I have no idea what we would write about, and we already text each other.lol.

 Lol I'll still be a pen pal :thumbup: 
Idk what to write about either haha


----------



## Burchy314

We can send each other photos. I can have jayden paint a picture for Riley lol.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm up for having a penpal if anyone wants one (or another one :haha: ). Don't have a clue what I would write about, but I can always figure something out lol. So anyone who wants a penpal, just PM me.:haha: I love writing, so this will give me something constructive to do instead of writing millions of lists. :haha:


----------



## 112110

I WANT AN UK PEN PAL or CANADA :D


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Aw Tina I can't wait! Lol idk what I can have Riley do but I'll figure it out :haha: I'll text you my dads address since some crazy kid keeps stealing our mail from our house


----------



## Burchy314

Nervousmomtob said:


> Aw Tina I can't wait! Lol idk what I can have Riley do but I'll figure it out :haha: I'll text you my dads address since some crazy kid keeps stealing our mail from our house

Haha ok :thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

yeah leah i'll be your penpal


----------



## Leah_xx

Great!!
This is going to be fun.
Skye from teen pregnancy is sending hers to me tomorro


----------



## Hotbump

pm me leah so i can mail you a letter tomorrow! :D


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I want a penpal! I always feel so cool when I get letters in the mail :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Apparently it costs just 79p to send an airmail letter to USA from UK...
I'd love to be someone penpal :) x


----------



## Strawberrymum

Anyone want a pen pal in Asia? Pick me hehe


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Strawberrymum said:


> Anyone want a pen pal in Asia? Pick me hehe

Ooo, whereabouts in Asia are you?


----------



## Strawberrymum

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want a pen pal in Asia? Pick me hehe
> 
> Ooo, whereabouts in Asia are you?Click to expand...

Hong kong! :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Strawberrymum said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want a pen pal in Asia? Pick me hehe
> 
> Ooo, whereabouts in Asia are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hong kong! :)Click to expand...

Oh neat! I'd be down for having a Hong Kong PEN pal!
(not porn pal, my phone is a perv. :blush:


----------



## Burchy314

No one wants to be my pen pal...


----------



## Jemma0717

Tina, I can if you want :) Just keep in mind, I might not be the best pen pal with my busy life haha


----------



## Jemma0717

AND my child is 5 :wacko: so if you don't want to, I understand


----------



## Jemma0717

One thing I wanted to add-- instead of writing on paper...I am going to write in a journal everyday (kind of like a diary) for like a week or 2 and then send it back with pics or w/e I want to send back. This way, we can always see what we wrote previously and keep everything all together. If you think about it, it will be way fun to go back and read years later! Just an idea for you ladies!


----------



## lauram_92

112110 said:


> I WANT AN UK PEN PAL or CANADA :D

Will you be mine? :blush::flower::winkwink:


----------



## 112110

lauram_92 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> I WANT AN UK PEN PAL or CANADA :D
> 
> Will you be mine? :blush::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...

Would be honored :cloud9::flower:


----------



## Ablaski17

I'd love a pen pal!


----------



## Rhio92

I've got air mail paper and envelopes :lol: Shannon, you're letter will be arriving... Errr.. Soon. I think. Hopefully it wont foreverrrr to send :plane:


----------



## x__amour

YAY! I'm so excited! :D


----------



## Lauraxamy

Aw I'd LOVE a penpal too I've never had one but always wanted one, if somebody wants one I'd be happy to be theirs :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I want a penpal! I always feel so cool when I get letters in the mail :haha:




Burchy314 said:


> No one wants to be my pen pal...

I'll be a pen pal for both of you if you're up for it. :flower:



Jemma0717 said:


> One thing I wanted to add-- instead of writing on paper...I am going to write in a journal everyday (kind of like a diary) for like a week or 2 and then send it back with pics or w/e I want to send back. This way, we can always see what we wrote previously and keep everything all together. If you think about it, it will be way fun to go back and read years later! Just an idea for you ladies!

I really love that idea. I used to do that with my friends in high school all the time. :haha: How much more would it be to send a notebook, though?


----------



## Jemma0717

aidensxmomma said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I want a penpal! I always feel so cool when I get letters in the mail :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> No one wants to be my pen pal...Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be a pen pal for both of you if you're up for it. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> One thing I wanted to add-- instead of writing on paper...I am going to write in a journal everyday (kind of like a diary) for like a week or 2 and then send it back with pics or w/e I want to send back. This way, we can always see what we wrote previously and keep everything all together. If you think about it, it will be way fun to go back and read years later! Just an idea for you ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> I really love that idea. I used to do that with my friends in high school all the time. :haha: How much more would it be to send a notebook, though?Click to expand...

Good question...not too sure. I am going to find that out when I send it to Canada from the US....I will let you know. To me, it's not that big of a deal because it will only be like 1-2x monthly ya know? But some people simply can't do it. It was just a suggestion :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want a pen pal in Asia? Pick me hehe
> 
> Ooo, whereabouts in Asia are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hong kong! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh neat! I'd be down for having a Hong Kong PEN pal!
> (not porn pal, my phone is a perv. :blush:Click to expand...

Hehe yay let's be pen pals I'll PM you my Facebook so you can snoop me first ( make sure im normalish). Hehe


----------



## Strawberrymum

Anyone else want a penpal I'll be it :)


----------



## Dinoslass

I would love to write to someone. Anyone wants a penpal in Holland ?


----------



## sophie0909uk

Id love to have a pen pal, but dont talk to people enough on here, so no body knows who i am :(


----------

